# rb20 swap into 89 240sx



## daltonamo (Jan 17, 2012)

whats up nf, my buddy and i have been working on an rb20det swap in his 240 and we got everything hooked up and ready to start...but....im noticing a slight issue where it doesnt look like their is a connector to the fuse box for any input power source...all i can find is a ground wire.


























is the fuse in the upper left marked ign coil a required item and the possible reason for the issue? any help would be appreciated, thanks


----------

